# Great deal on a magnetic switch



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Griz has a screaming deal on this for 6.25. Supports up to 16 A so it would be great for a router table. Magnetic switches are worth getting because they have to be explicitly reset (off button) if the power goes away and comes backs. Extra safe.

Note though that it may be a misprice as I got email flier that had it for 9.95


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Grizz has a few very reasonably priced switches like this one also 110V Paddle On/Off Switch | Grizzly Industrial but the 1/2 hp 16 amp description has me baffled. 1/2hp is about 3 1/4 amps, quite a separation from 16 amps so I wonder which number you go by?


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Yeah, the 1/2 HP is kind of odd but I believe they are required to list actual Amps so I would go by that. Also HP to Amps is dependent on the efficiency of the motor. I have the exact switch you linked to on my router table with a PC 7518 3 "HP" router that is listed at 15 A. So far nothing bad has happened in the last year+.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

I was wondering the same Charles.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

PhilBa said:


> Yeah, the 1/2 HP is kind of odd but I believe they are required to list actual Amps so I would go by that. Also HP to Amps is dependent on the efficiency of the motor. I have the exact switch you linked to on my router table with a PC 7518 3 "HP" router that is listed at 15 A. So far nothing bad has happened in the last year+.


Hey Phil--have you verified to see if it is truly magnetic? i.e. If your router is running and you purposely trip the breaker, do you have to hit the on button to restart the router? 

I only ask because i've seen this issue hotly debated on another forum. The switch i put on my RAS was the Woodstock D4159 (220 volt) for under $15, and it passed the breaker test. After showing SWMBO the difference between magnetic and regular switch--and explaining the risk of a kickback--she's wondering why every tool isn't on some sort of magnetic switch. Given wind gusts of 50 mph yesterday that left our power flickering--i have to agree with her. 

earl


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

yes, I've tested it - started the router and pulled the plug. Plug back in and it doesn't start. If it did start, they really couldn't call it magnetic.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks Phil, I like that it has its own box. I bought a couple of those Paddle boxes and it was a real pain to find a electrical box to fit it with room for fittings.


----------



## ThomL (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks Phil for posting the "Great deal on a magnetic switch". I just ordered three of them and Griz accepted the order so the price must be right. They will be handy to have around for future shop projects.

Thanks again, Tom


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Yeah Johnny, I hear you on the PITA aspect of retrofitting that into . I had to pull out the original panel in my router table to fit the box that came with it but it works great now.


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks Phil

Just ordered 3.

Mike


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

JudgeMike said:


> Thanks Phil
> 
> Just ordered 3.
> 
> Mike


Same here. And a few 220 paddle switches, and...and...

Well, once you pay the base shipping, might as well be prudent about it!!

Thanks Phil--i'm going to switch to magnetic where ever possible.

earl


----------

